# Classement iPhoto sur Apple TV



## jerome_istin (29 Octobre 2007)

Salut a tous!

Bon, faisant partie de ces americains qui n'ont pas acces a la freebox, je me suis rabbatu sur l'Apple TV dont je suis plutot satisfait hormis sur un point: le classement des albums photos.

Disons que mon classement dans iPhoto est le suivant: Categorie, fourchette d'annees, annee, albums. Cela peut sembler complique mais avec une base de 12,000 photos, il me fallait un systeme assez simple de classement pour tout retrouver facilement...

Donc disons que je me retrouve avec, par exemple: Evenements Familiaux/1990-1995/1995/Mariage Albert. Front Row respecte scrupuleusement la hierarchie du classement. Je navigue dans les differents niveaux de hierachie sans probleme.

L'Apple TV lui, ne prend en compte que les albums eux meme, ils sont bien classes dans la meme sequence que dans iPhoto, mais l'@TV n'affiche pas la hierarchie. Donc, au lieu de me retrouver avec 5 dossiers, chacun subdivises en 5, eux-meme... Enfin vous avez compris, je me retrouve avec une liste de, je sais pas, 700 albums photo a la queu-leu-leu et c'est franchement la galere pour en retrouver un en particulier alors...

J'ai loupe quelque chose (un reglage) dans iPhoto ou sur l'@TV au alors Steve s'est severement gourre dans les specs de son interface?

Une idee?

Merci d'avance et bonne journee!​


----------



## pim (30 Octobre 2007)

Je penche pour la solution n&#176;2. Mais je vais tout de m&#234;me aller v&#233;rifier de suite !

Edit : Ok j'ai un peu le m&#234;me probl&#232;me chez moi, &#224; savoir que toutes mes albums (intelligents ou pas) sont list&#233;s "en vrac". L'Apple TV ne tient pas compte des dossiers dans lesquels ces albums sont plac&#233;s. C'est effectivement assez regrettable, et cela donne l'impression que les ing&#233;nieurs de chez Apple ne se sont pas trop pr&#233;occup&#233;s des d&#233;tails sur cet Apple TV.


----------



## Galphanet (31 Octobre 2007)

Je vous rappèle que l'AppleTV  n'est un amusement pour Apple.


----------



## pim (31 Octobre 2007)

Galphanet a dit:


> Je vous rappèle que l'AppleTV  n'est un amusement pour Apple.


Mais chez moi aussi, l'Apple TV n'est qu'un amusement  

Il n'emp&#234;che, parfois je trouve cela dommage que l'on ne puisse pas brancher un clavier Apple sur l'unique port USB, une souris sur le clavier, on peut faire des tonnes de choses avec un tel Mac !


----------

